# Julia Gillard - we think she's sexy???



## sam76 (22 February 2008)

She's just been voted Australia's second sexiest woman - just behind Jen Hawkins

I HAVE nursed a secret passion for Julia Gillard, but only now is it safe to say 

Last year I seemed on my own.

Gillard did not figure on anyone's most-sexy list, even after posing for soft-focus shots in a soft white shirt and tousled hair. 

This year, though, she's second only to former Miss Universe Jennifer Hawkins as the country's sexiest woman - at least according to a poll by Ralph, the men's magazine. 

Forget claims that Ralph just picked the Deputy Prime Minister for cheap publicity. 

How likely is that, given the magazine's reputation for integrity, as spotless as an airbrushed cleavage? 

No, Gillard went from put-down to pin-up simply by applying the finest make-up: a powdering of pure power. 

Since November, she's been second-in-charge of the country, and a hot shot to be next to lead, and that's all it took to put a tingle in her pheromones. I'd once have been too shy to admit that. 

For some dumb time it's been said that a strong woman is attractive only to men after a mummy-figure, even though history says strong women appeal most to strong men. 

Think of Julius Caesar and Mark Antony, who both fell badly for Cleopatra, although the Queen of the Nile was, as biographer and Egypt-ologist Joyce Tyldesley confirms, "not particularly beautiful", having a "big nose and chin". And a bony asp. 

But her smarts and authority made her too powerful to resist, and the rest was history, especially for Antony. 

Same deal with Margaret Thatcher, the great British prime minister. Weak men thought her as sexy as a shark, but some strong men in her Cabinet found her . . . alluring. 

Even the then French president, the womanising Francois Mitterand, said while she had "the eyes of Caligula", she had "the mouth of Marilyn Monroe". The one only added to the seductiveness of the other. 

Ditto with Gillard, now Labor's most savage debater in Parliament, skinning the Liberals alive with her razor tongue. 

She has the mouth of Paul Keating, but the eyes of Megan Gale, and the one just enhances the other.


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2008)

sam76 said:


> at least according to a poll by Ralph, the men's magazine.



Finally proof that _it does make you go blind_.


----------



## Dukey (22 February 2008)

sam76 said:


> .....
> She has the mouth of Paul Keating, but the eyes of Megan Gale, and the one just enhances the other.




That is the funniest thing I've heard for a long long time.

My vote for sexiest politician is.....   Bronwyn Bishop....  (not).


----------



## reece55 (22 February 2008)

Hands down, by a long margin, the worst politician I have seen in my lifetime....

And I'm saying she is worse than Pauline...

Just a roughneck lawyer in bed with the unions, should go back to law IMO because she sure doesn't represent the people....

Oh and surely this poll is ironic.....

Cheers


----------



## derty (22 February 2008)

If Margaret Thatcher was considered sexy, anything is possible for Julia. 

I think it has more to do with a powerful woman rather than the aesthetic qualities.


----------



## Buddy (22 February 2008)

I have been trying to think of a funny witty reply to Sam but it just escapes me.  Sam, you're a very funny man, you've said it all.  Ha Ha


----------



## krisbarry (22 February 2008)

Please....give me a break, this is more like what she looks like


----------



## moneymajix (22 February 2008)

Sam

Very good.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2008)

Funny Guys are judge sexy on there achievements. (Musicians, Sportsmen, Business etc) when mostly they are as ugly as a bucket full of A*** Holes.

But when a Women is judged the same way no one seems to likes it.


----------



## treefrog (22 February 2008)

> Ditto with Gillard, now Labor's most savage debater in Parliament, skinning the Liberals alive with her razor tongue.
> 
> She has the mouth of Paul Keating, but the eyes of Megan Gale, and the one just enhances the other




yes sam - very well put; but why did you leave out the appeal of her shrill penetrating monotoned vocals - as much appeal as dragging your fingernail down the blackboard!


----------



## Ants (22 February 2008)

Its a seed planted to pit her and her (prettier) liberal counterpart aginst each other. One that Gillard cant win. Who cares.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

ok - I think we shouldn't be too mean about this fellas
hardly gentlemanly

so she whips ass in the election
and she whips ass in parliament
gives as good as she gets with the likes of Wilson Tuckey
..  makes a lot of sense to me - but her voice is the only excuse Downer can come up with when he's caught bludging on taxpayers having an extended lunch when we're paying him to be in partliament - nice deflection Alexander

..
and - we resort to personal ridicule of the lady?

Next we'll be laughing at her for opting not to have kids so that she could dedicate herself to her chosen career.   

Maybe we should let the ladies vote how sexy they find Alexander - 

and whether his plum-in-mouth is more Aussie than Julia's self-acknowledged broad Aussie accent.  It's mild compared to where I'm from ..

"I'm goin down ta plough the boddum culdivashun mum"


----------



## IFocus (22 February 2008)

doctorj said:


> Finally proof that _it does make you go blind_.




Great comment cracked me up Doctor


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ok - I think we shouldn't be too mean about this fellas
> hardly gentlemanly
> 
> so she whips ass in the election
> ...




Do you have 'Property of Labor' branded on your backside :


----------



## Julia (22 February 2008)

doctorj said:


> Finally proof that _it does make you go blind_.



Still laughing.  Thanks, doc.

Not sure if a woman is allowed to comment on this touchy subject without being branded bitchy.

Can't see how anyone with a voice like that could be considered sexy.
It's not the accent, it's the actual voice.  

Sure, she's quick witted, but I suspect after a few months of her taunting behaviour as in the Parliament yesterday, she will be seen as being less than serious about the real business of governing the country and more focused on creating 30 second news grabs for the TV cameras.


----------



## agro (22 February 2008)

I would not touch her with a 10 foot pole


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

doctorj said:


> Finally proof that _it does make you go blind_.


----------



## Yezzy (22 February 2008)

Sexy for an old bird.


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> so she whips ass in the election



Hopefully the Australian public will see through the Labour b/s next time .. dont forget that with pref votes from the far left green party.. they may never have won... thats not whipping ****...



> and she whips ass in parliament



If you ever saw Peter Costello in question time, you would know what whipping **** is all about... he made Gillard and the rest of the Labour front bench look & behave like scared puppy dogs.. 


> as good as she gets with the likes of Wilson Tuckey



Really... I'd like to see that ...[/quote] 



> ..  makes a lot of sense to me - but her voice is the only excuse Downer can come up with when he's caught bludging on taxpayers having an extended lunch when we're paying him to be in partliament - nice deflection Alexander



No.. read that A Downer said he is now a back bencher.. so does not take much part in question time, and why should he sit there and listen to Gillard rave on about how much she hates workchoices... 

St Kevin & La Jol'a have a lot to live up to .... easy to talk big when not in office.... its a bit harder than sitting in a Labour party meeting and asking who votes for socialism and everybody puts their hands up...

Oh yeh lets go sign Koyto... and now whats happened ??? ... nothing except the USA is alone in trying to bring the two main polluters China, India to reduce their levels... Rudd gets di**head of the year for that one...


----------



## josjes (22 February 2008)

Original article author is Andrew Bolt - a newspaper columnist - title
'My passion for Julia':

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23254835-5000117,00.html


----------



## ithatheekret (22 February 2008)

Are we talking Julia or the new wardrobe ?

A good shot at an Imperial pint each night would have to fill those dimples around her lips and give a nice fluffy moe . She'd best not touch stout .

Thought the outfit she was wearing the other day was smart , even the hair was tamed down , didn't have that old nuke glow look to it . 

More of a tangerine 

But she's out of the box again , she's been rather quiet until lately . Hard life in Canberra ...........


----------



## trading_rookie (22 February 2008)

One man's meat is another's poison as the saying goes and IMO she's definately poison. She's got that Kath Day-Night (Kath'n'Kim) look and sound to her...can see her now down there at Fountain Lakes shopping centre blasting work choices, "bloody Howard" 

Speaking of female pollies, gotta laugh at that stunner from SA that the ALP endorsed to help win whatever seat she was contesting...obviously had the looks, but not the brain! 

Speaking of looks, if it wasn't for that stunning brunette back-bencher, two rows up from where Gillard sits I'd be channel surfing everytime the ALP's 'weakest link' ala Wayne Swan got up to answer a question. When Swan get's up to give one of his boring diatribes that is usually irrelevant to the actual question being asked or decides to turn away from the microphone so no one from the opposition can actually hear he really has no idea what he's on about...I'm checking out the hottie  Yesterday she had on a smart let's-go-out-for-drinks red top; the day before a white blouse and when she'd move a certain way showed off a black shoulder strap from her bra ;-) Thanks must be extended to the cameramen for zooming back rather than cutting her in half like they did when the 47th Parliment resumed... ;-)

One can't broach this subject without mentioning ABC's Lateline Business presenter Ali Moore. Not only has she the looks and the sexy voice, but the intelligence to boot.

Speaking of taxpayers money paying for extended lunches. I'm sure the taxpayers would prefer one backbencher doing it from time to time then say the entire upper-house including that speaker who thinks he's the David Brent of Parliment speakers going on an extended taxpayer funded RDO - Rudd Day Off


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

http://www.lizardkinglounge.com/

Try this ...


----------



## nioka (22 February 2008)

Superfly said:


> Hopefully the Australian public will see through the Labour b/s next time ..



 Do I detect a bad loser of the liberal persuasion speaking.  Join the ranks of us ex libs and accept that Rudd has a hard job in front of him, seems to be attacking it OK. We should be prepared to give him and his government a lot more time yet before their report card gets marked.


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> One man's meat is another's poison as the saying goes and IMO she's definately poison. She's got that Kath Day-Night (Kath'n'Kim) look and sound to her...can see her now down there at Fountain Lakes shopping centre blasting work choices, "bloody Howard"
> 
> Speaking of female pollies, gotta laugh at that stunner from SA that the ALP endorsed to help win whatever seat she was contesting...obviously had the looks, but not the brain!
> 
> ...




Great post... 

 .. not seen this ABC Ali Moore.. but the ABC had a hottie years ago & now she is an CNN anchor...sophisticated, smart, shame she is on CNN... Rosemary Church ( I think )... they can pick em...


----------



## ithatheekret (22 February 2008)

And the Libs haven't told a few white lies ? Are we allowed to call them that now days ? Sorry if the shade reference offends .

But , BS is BS and they got big shovels to clean and oil themselves !

Or the Libs will continue to rust away .

I think voters swallow just enough BS to make them puke at the last election and vote the ALP in with a landslide mandate .

I'd give my left ### to be on that razor gang , but I wouldn't be chasing dollars


----------



## Lucky (22 February 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Funny Guys are judge sexy on there achievements. (Musicians, Sportsmen, Business etc) when mostly they are as ugly as a bucket full of A*** Holes.
> 
> But when a Women is judged the same way no one seems to likes it.




But in this case ugly is ugly.  What's with her haircut?  Does she do it herself...blindfolded?


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

moXJO said:


> Do you have 'Property of Labor' branded on your backside :



no I just don't like to see posts by some here who would arguably seem to be uneasy with the massive achievements of Labour over Kyoto, progress with the Abs, etc - being so self-denegrating (knowingly or otherwise) as to resort to the lowest form of wit - namely unfounded and ungentlemanly ridicule of someone doing their best for others.  

Go for it fellas - have your fun - at the ladies's expense - good sporting behaviour 

PS sure I voted for them this time - and I voted for Libs previous time(s) 

PS when one party resorts to ridicule, you can be sure they have lost the argument


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> no I just don't like to see posts by some here who would arguably seem to be uneasy with the massive achievements of Labour over Kyoto, progress with the Abs, etc -




Didn’t they cut funding for their emissions target? Kyoto was a bit of a token effort don’t you think. One of the main reasons I voted for them was school funding and I think they  cut that by 1.2 billion.


----------



## petervan (22 February 2008)

I,m sure all those ridiculing her look,s can look at there own girlfriends wives and daughters and hope if yhey are successful in public life they too are ridiculed in public by like-minded people.Can not understand the bitterness to female politicians on both sides of the fence.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

tell you what - give me the choice of being out to lunch with Julia rather than with Downer - I grab the chance.  Trouble is she's working too hard - and unlike Downer - earning her salary


----------



## ithatheekret (22 February 2008)

Earning salaries ??? Ya made it up .

Setting themselves up for a golden handshake better fits the breed .


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> the massive achievements of Labour over Kyoto



 what are these massive achievements ?  

leaving the US alone to make China and India cut their emissions ? 



> progress with the Abs




If you call the "sorry" progress... how much will sorry cost... in the long run is sorry all about money... we shall see..hmmmmm... 



> Go for it fellas - have your fun - at the ladies's expense - good sporting behaviour




Gillard wants to be in public life ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

SF, well at least I've stopped you picking on her beauty or lack thereof - all the time hiding behind your own glamorous anonymity .


----------



## Buddy (22 February 2008)

Well, Well, you certainly are a S$%&e stirrer Sam (even though they were not your own words).  Look how your thread has morphed to this. I bet you are sitting back there cacking yourself, whilst the boys are at each others throats. As Melania Safka would say "Look what they've done to my song, Ma".


----------



## ithatheekret (22 February 2008)

I'll give Julia this much ........ she'd look better than Alexander ( Allessandra ) in fish net stockings .


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 February 2008)

Do I think she is sexy? Perhaps we should get Les Patterson to comment.Just too much politics in her veins,and not enough gossip.
I laughed my head off the other day when Julia Gillard cracked a few jokes in Canberra.....
I also wonder if there is John Profumo/Kristine Keeler scandal coming up soon!!!! Hope so.....otherwise what are to pollsters going to do for the next couple of years? :


----------



## Superfly (22 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> SF, well at least I've stopped you picking on her beauty or lack thereof - all the time hiding behind your own glamorous anonymity .




If she performs well, her looks have nothing to do with anything... but have watched her over the years (free health care for over 60's etc) doing anything, saying anything for a vote, is another reason why I strongly dislike Gillard & Rudd and the rest of the Labour hangers oner's...(and no the Libs did not do that.. sending troops o/s gave Labour free ammo, not signing Koyto gave Labour more ammo) the loud minority groups complained, but John Howard stuck to his word)

Gillard is not sexy... Condy Rice... hmmm maybe ....lol


----------



## robert toms (22 February 2008)

She is an accomplished public performer,but as for sexy...well like most women she would frighten the pants off of me.


----------



## Judd (22 February 2008)

We will find out if she is sexy or not when Clarke and Dawes do their very best on the 7:30 Report.

I feel the answer will be not.  It would be like the times in one's youth when you  wake up in the morning after a night out, look across the bed and go "Oh my God! I just couldn't have, could I?"  And the answer was "Oh yes you did!"


----------



## sam76 (22 February 2008)

Buddy said:


> Well, Well, you certainly are a S$%&e stirrer Sam (even though they were not your own words).  Look how your thread has morphed to this. I bet you are sitting back there cacking yourself, whilst the boys are at each others throats. As Melania Safka would say "Look what they've done to my song, Ma".




Mate, I'm loving it.

I thought she was better with longer hair.

I agree with the whole Fountain Gate thing.

She wouldn't look out of place bumming a smoke at the entrance.

(never intended the whole plagaurism thing - I must have deleted the author when I was deleting all the the other crap you get when you copy a newspaper article - sorry Andrew Bolt)


----------



## nioka (22 February 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Earning salaries ??? Ya made it up .
> 
> Setting themselves up for a golden handshake better fits the breed .




I read somewhere the other day that the chairman of Macquarie Bank draws an annual salary more than the total salary of all the Federal members of Parliament and I'd hate him to be running the country.


----------



## insider (22 February 2008)

Yezzy said:


> Sexy for an old bird.




Yeah the old chook probably has bird flu too...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

sam76 said:


> .... Even the then French president, the womanising Francois Mitterand, said while she had "the eyes of Caligula", she had "the mouth of Marilyn Monroe". The one only added to the seductiveness of the other.
> 
> Ditto with Gillard, now Labor's most savage debater in Parliament, skinning the Liberals alive with her razor tongue.
> 
> She has the mouth of Paul Keating, but the eyes of Megan Gale, and the one just enhances the other.



sam,
Don't know if you listened to Insiders this morning ...
Bolton agreed / reinforced the fact that 
a) Julia Gillard is indeed the best parliamentary performer of the week, skinning the opposition alive etc 
b) that she is funny as well as witty and effective in her parliamentary performance, and
c) there's damn-all original in his quote above, since it is copied from the Mitterand quote.  I mean your qualified plagiarism was accidental - his lack of originality (qualified plagiarism whatever), was just that. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/1488742.stm

Someone else said that Peter Costello was the same - witty, funny, effective.  No argument from me on that.  I've said it myself. 

Insiders also said that Wayne Swan (irrespective of his backroom accounting and bean counting) was struggling in the floor of the bearpit of Parliament - the panel agreed unanimously.  As David Marr said, "unlike Julia, he just isn't funny".


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/1488742.stm


> Former Tory Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher's "Iron Lady" image could be banished by a revolutionary art exhibition.
> The Blue Gallery in Clerkenwell, north east London, is planning the show for next year and wants it to explore Baroness Thatcher "erotic-iconic quality".
> 
> The gallery is aiming to commission about 30 artists who grew up during Lady Thatcher's 11 years as prime minister.
> ...




Apparently some men are turned on by women who have "power".
Hell if Maggie can be thought of as sexy , then so can anyone.


----------



## explod (24 February 2008)

nioka said:


> I read somewhere the other day that the chairman of Macquarie Bank draws an annual salary more than the total salary of all the Federal members of Parliament and I'd hate him to be running the country.




Yeh and I heard he is retiring which seems to coincide with the drop in its share price and the growing pear shape of money.

And dear Julia, could put her boots under my bed anytime, she has that spark in the eye.   Dah, mine is old and gone.


----------



## trading_rookie (25 February 2008)

> not seen this ABC Ali Moore.. but the ABC had a hottie years ago & now she is an CNN anchor...sophisticated, smart, shame she is on CNN... Rosemary Church ( I think )... they can pick em...




@Superfly, she’s okay…I prefer Ali...and that sultry backbencher!! ;-)



> Can not understand the bitterness to female politicians on both sides of the fence




Huh? Petervan, think you should learn to comprehend. Who in this topic has made any accusations that females can’t be MP’s??? I’ve made it quite clear on this forum that I’m a big fan of Julie Bishop – and couldn’t contain my excitement when she was named deputy opposition leader. Also, I think Nicola Roxan will do a better job as Health Minister than Tony Abbot – someone who should take public speaking lessons if he thinks he’s a potential future oppositon leader. If I recall correctly, he was nicknamed ‘People skills’ by journo’s for his lack of. 

The topic was about Gillard being a sex symbol…to some of us she has as much appeal as Bishop or Helen Clarke ;-)



> I'll give Julia this much ........ she'd look better than Alexander ( Allessandra ) in fish net stockings .




Yes, but who grew a better mo for Mo-tember…Alexanders wife (recall the uproar in the upper-house last year) or Gillard? ;-)



> I agree with the whole Fountain Gate thing.
> 
> She wouldn't look out of place bumming a smoke at the entrance.




Picture Gillard puffing away in the ALP staff kitchen, and like her counterpart Kath, wearing a pink dish-washing glove to stop the onslaught of yellow fingers. While puffing away she’s having a conversation with then opposition leader Kim Beazley on why he should make way for Rudd. Beazley protests’ and Gillard let’s fly with a "look at me Kimmie, looook at mooooiiii" ;-)


----------



## StumpyPhantom (28 March 2012)

Good looking enough for her age - but I'm completely turned off by the person


----------



## Miss Hale (28 March 2012)

Well being a woman I have no comment on the sexy thing, but I do think she dresses quite well.  

(As for sexy male politians I actually find Tony Abbott sexy and have done for years, long before he was opposition leader  )


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Well being a woman I have no comment on the sexy thing, but I do think she dresses quite well.




Germaine Greer does not think so.


----------



## rumpole (28 March 2012)

What a puerile thread


----------



## Miss Hale (28 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Germaine Greer does not think so.





Doesn't she?  Must have missed that, but as I tend to avoid Germaine Greer so not surprising I missed it.  Did she say that on Q &A?


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Doesn't she?  Must have missed that, but as I tend to avoid Germaine Greer so not surprising I missed it.  Did she say that on Q &A?




Yes.


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> What a puerile thread




Most of them are in "general chat", even the ones we started.

But its entertaining at different levels.


----------



## Julia (28 March 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Well being a woman I have no comment on the sexy thing, but I do think she dresses quite well.



Goodness, do you?   I think she shows no understanding of how to make the most of herself.  She has a huge backside and emphasises it with those short tailored jackets.  She needs to find a good stylist.

She could, however, wear a clown suit and I wouldn't care if she showed any slight sense of doing the right thing by the electorate instead of pandering to those who are keeping her in power.



rumpole said:


> What a puerile thread



It is, isn't it.  Makes you wonder why we are bothering to post in it.
Must have too much time on my hands today.


----------



## wayneL (28 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> What a puerile thread




Yeah! How childish for people to use standard Labor party MO.


----------



## noco (28 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Goodness, do you?   I think she shows no understanding of how to make the most of herself.  She has a huge backside and emphasises it with those short tailored jackets.  She needs to find a good stylist.
> 
> She could, however, wear a clown suit and I wouldn't care if she showed any slight sense of doing the right thing by the electorate instead of pandering to those who are keeping her in power.
> 
> ...




Julia, with all due respect, are you not being a little hypocritical after attacking another poster for persecuting Julia Gillard on another matter?

So she has a huge backside!!!!!!! So what? There are lots of people who are out of proportion. Very few people have the perfect figure and the older they become the problem is quite often accentuated. 

I guess if she wore a bikini on the Gold Coast it would give the press something to talk about.


----------



## Julia (28 March 2012)

noco said:


> Julia, with all due respect, are you not being a little hypocritical after attacking another poster for persecuting Julia Gillard on another matter?



Who did I 'attack'?  You might like to quote the post to which you're referring.

You omit that I also said


> She could, however, wear a clown suit and I wouldn't care if she showed any slight sense of doing the right thing by the electorate instead of pandering to those who are keeping her in power.




and that I suggested to Rumpole that both he and I should have better things to do than participate in such a silly thread.




> So she has a huge backside!!!!!!! So what? There are lots of people who are out of proportion. Very few people have the perfect figure and the older they become the problem is quite often accentuated.



Um, since when have you felt obliged to defend the person you seem to most dislike of all politicians?  I was not in particularly criticising her figure, just responding to the suggestion that she dresses well and remarking that the way she dresses accentuates her less than attractive features.


----------



## sails (29 March 2012)

lol - the title of this thread makes me want to puke every time I read it.


----------



## noco (29 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Who did I 'attack'?  You might like to quote the post to which you're referring.
> 
> You omit that I also said
> 
> ...




May I refer you to your post #77.........Re : Next Election-Gillard or Abbott.

It is not a matter whether I like Julia Gillard or not, it was the hypocrisy of my comparing Abbott to Gillard and your criticism of Gillard's personal appearance with the big back side and that is the point I am making. 

Perhaps we should all look at ourselves in the mirror and assess it from there.


----------



## Julia (29 March 2012)

noco said:


> May I refer you to your post #77.........Re : Next Election-Gillard or Abbott.
> 
> It is not a matter whether I like Julia Gillard or not, it was the hypocrisy of my comparing Abbott to Gillard and your criticism of Gillard's personal appearance with the big back side and that is the point I am making.
> 
> Perhaps we should all look at ourselves in the mirror and assess it from there.




Well now, noco, I was curious enough to look up the above post which I see you didn't actually quote here, and goodness me, here it is:


> Noco, I am absolutely no fan of Ms Gillard and would like to see her out of The Lodge as soon as possible.
> However, I think to make unproven allegations about any politician's sexuality is just inappropriate. You may conclude she is a lesbian. Whether she is or not is no one's business but her own and should not, imo, constitute any part of the case against her.
> 
> Heaven knows there's more than enough to level against her without bringing her sexuality into it.




It was a response to your allegation that Ms Gillard is "*a lesbian who has affairs with married men"*.

I stand by every word of the above response for obvious reasons and can understand why you were obviously reluctant to repeat such an assertion, having hopefully thought better of it.


----------



## noco (29 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well now, noco, I was curious enough to look up the above post which I see you didn't actually quote here, and goodness me, here it is:
> 
> 
> It was a response to your allegation that Ms Gillard is "*a lesbian who has affairs with married men"*.
> ...




Firstly, they are not my allegations. The information I received was from a third party.

Secondly. your assertion that I was reluctant to repeat is far from the truth. What did I have to hide?

I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Julia (29 March 2012)

noco said:


> Firstly, they are not my allegations. The information I received was from a third party.



If you post it on this forum without attribution to anyone else it becomes your allegation.

Nothing more to say, noco.  I'm sure the rest of the forum finds this exchange as trivial and silly as I do.


----------



## drsmith (30 March 2012)

Count me out of this one.

Either that, or I'll have to tie a knot in it.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

At least it wasn't so boring with Julia at the helm. The present leadership line up appear not even being able to 'fall over' as she did.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_Gillard
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rd_and_Tim_Mathieson_January_2013_cropped.jpg


----------



## Tisme (8 June 2018)

"Congratulations to Alexander Downer on his appointment as Executive Chair of the International School for Government @KingsCollegeLon, which is the home to the Global Institute for Women’s Leadership @GIWLkings which I chair. See you when I visit London Alexander!"

Julia Gillard


----------

